# Bild auf TV flackert unregelmäßig



## 16Blue89 (29. Juli 2019)

*Bild auf TV flackert unregelmäßig*

Hi,

ich habe mein Samsung TV (40 Zoll) an meinem selbst konfigurierten Tower via HDMI 2.0 Kabel angeschlossen.Nun habe ich das Problem das das Bild auf meinem Tv unregelmäßig flackert. Weiß hier wer,woran das evtll. liegen könnte ?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bild auf TV flackert unregelmäßig*

Etwas mehr Infos zum System wären irgendwie wichtig!

Welcher TV isses denn genau und welche Komponenten sind im PC verbaut?
Welches Windows und Grafiktreiber Version?


----------



## 16Blue89 (1. August 2019)

*AW: Bild auf TV flackert unregelmäßig*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Infos zum System wären irgendwie wichtig!
> 
> Welcher TV isses denn genau und welche Komponenten sind im PC verbaut?
> Welches Windows und Grafiktreiber Version?



Das ist der TV : Samsung  UE40NU7199U ab 329,99 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de
und das ist mein PC:  

    PC Konfigurator AMD Sockel AM4
    AZZA Inferno 310
    AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70 GHz
    be quiet! Pure Rock
    ASUS ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING, S. AM4 v2
    SAPPHIRE Pulse AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 8GB
    16GB G.Skill DDR4-3000
    500GB Crucial MX500
    500 Watt be quiet! System Power 9 80+
    3er Set - AZZA Hurricane RGB Lite LED Lüfter, 120mm


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. August 2019)

*AW: Bild auf TV flackert unregelmäßig*

Wird ein halbwegs "gutes" HDMI-Kabel verwendet?
Wie lang ist das Kabel? 
Sind am TV alle "Bildverbesserungen" deaktiviert? 
TV im "Game"-Mode oder wie er bei dem TV genau heißt? 
Tritt das Problem auch an anderen Monitoren/TVs auf oder bei einer niedrigeren Auflösung (Full-HD)? 
Aktuellster Grafiktreiber installiert?


----------



## 16Blue89 (3. August 2019)

*AW: Bild auf TV flackert unregelmäßig*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wird ein halbwegs "gutes" HDMI-Kabel verwendet?
> Wie lang ist das Kabel?
> Sind am TV alle "Bildverbesserungen" deaktiviert?
> TV im "Game"-Mode oder wie er bei dem TV genau heißt?
> ...



das HDMI Kabel habe ich jetzt ausgetauscht. Und ich glaube daran lag der Fehler auch,jetzt isses weg.Die anderen Punkte kann ich natürlich auch noch optimieren
die "Bildverbesserungen" wo kann ich diese denn ausschalten ?
ich weiß auch nicht wie ich die Auflösung von meinem TV auf Full HD minimieren kann


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. August 2019)

*AW: Bild auf TV flackert unregelmäßig*

Wenn das Problem durch das neue Kabel gelöst ist brauchst du die anderen "Sachen" nicht wirklich zu testen


----------



## 16Blue89 (3. August 2019)

*AW: Bild auf TV flackert unregelmäßig*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wenn das Problem durch das neue Kabel gelöst ist brauchst du die anderen "Sachen" nicht wirklich zu testen



ok
trotzdem danke erstmal


----------



## IICARUS (4. August 2019)

*AW: Bild auf TV flackert unregelmäßig*

Bei meinem Sohn als er sein 4K Fernsehr kaufte war es auch so, bei ihm lag es auch am HDMI Kabel. Das ganze konnten wir auch schnell herausfinden da ich von meinem Fernseher zum gegentesten eines genommen hatten.


----------

